

Agile estimation is a waste of time - cscx
http://developersrant.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/agile-estimation-is-a-waste-of-time/
Let me go straight into my point that agile estimation is a waste of time given that if you are estimating the number of hours it will take for a user story to be completed. This is totally stupid and insane and only idiots will do it. The purpose of agile estimation is to estimate complexity and size of any given user story and it has nothing to do with actual hours......
======
stevekwan
"This is totally stupid and insane and only idiots will do it."

I hear your point, but this kind of language is no way to get it across.

~~~
cscx
But it's a rant. A rant is supposed to contain some kind of coarse language.
:-)

~~~
stevekwan
I know...but there's actually a real gem hidden in there! The whole agile
estimation thing is something that seems to trip people up all the time. If
you were to blow this out into an article with specific suggestions for
improving process, I think you'd help a lot of people.

